# Another righteous eBay value



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

What's up with this deal, USED LGB Mikado? Its even in my favorite livery, I paid less than that for a new electric Accucraft Daylight GS4. What's even worse the seller appears to be a knowledgeable LGB reseller.

That particular engine has sold for as much $1500.00 NIB in the last few years, used LGB Mikado's in black livery often sale for $800-1300.00 new/used...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-26872-S...480137?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item418bed9f89

Happy Holidays
Michael


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

He has an even more expensive LGB offering:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281520480138

I'm guessing he's trying to market these to well-off collectors, pricing them for their rarity. Just a guess though.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

He's hoping he might find a really stupid buyer.
he wont.

Scot


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I won't argue there, Scott.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's called Phishing. Phishing for dummies. There's plenty of buyers on ebay that pull the trigger on the first item they find it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Amazing! Rare! A freight engine in passenger colors! Totally Awesome Train.

Soon to be offered here you betcha!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

And this is why before buying anything on ebay I check prices with RLD, Reindeer Pass, Black Forest Hobby, and so on. And then maybe... I might consider the ebay purchase.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

John, you are in error, it's not rare, it's "super rare" ;-)


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I saw both of those and thought it was insane. I know the Mikado in that paint scheme is rare. I can't recall the last time one was up for sale. I would think it is worth $1500-$1800 a few hundred more then the more common road names sell for NIB. Also what generation is the drive mechanism?

This seller sells a lot of LGB parts and such and he is always at the high end of the spectrum.

What is the story with the Gold set? How many of these were made?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There are some people with more money than sense. They will buy the more expensive assuming it's better. You could put 2 identical sets side by side and mark one super rare $1500 and the other medium well done $300 ... ya you know- that hype does work....


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

What about the Swiss offering for $111,000??? $18K shipping


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

adir tom said:


> What about the Swiss offering for $111,000??? $18K shipping


I hope thats a typo. Send a question inquiring about the price see what the reply is


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

ewarhol said:


> And this is why before buying anything on ebay I check prices with RLD, Reindeer Pass, Black Forest Hobby, and so on. And then maybe... I might consider the ebay purchase.


It amazes me that the sellers don't do teir homework. There are a few used USA Trains aluminum coaches, (which Charles Ro sells new for $289-$299,) on eBay right now offered at $300+.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here are some recent $chuh-ching$ LGB sales over $2K;

A single mogul, for $2,900:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390979066978

A set,for $2,800:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231406112327

Another set, for $2,250 (which lgbdude is offering for over $4k):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131356455491



Now, here's something I can open the fatter wallet for:


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> It amazes me that the sellers don't do teir homework. There are a few used USA Trains aluminum coaches, (which Charles Ro sells new for $289-$299,) on eBay right now offered at $300+.


I'm not so sure it is the "Seller" that needs to do their homework! It is the "BUYER" that needs to pay attention. And it seems that few buyers ever do.

I have seen reports of experiments in Grocery stores where they have the identical product for sale in two places... one is on the usual shelf that it is displayed at the regular price and the other is on an end-cap where the price is much higher; yet the end-cap will sell out long before the usual shelf.

The theory is that if an item is on an End Cap, people will believe it is on sale at a lower price and will buy it first without any attempt to verify the sale price.

I was at a Computer Store liquidation auction many years ago (this was back when Target and K-Mart were selling Atari 2600 and Commodore 64 games) and most of the games at this auction went for several dollars MORE than what they sold for at Target and K-Mart, and people were happy with their purchases.

Again the theory is that items at an auction will always be cheaper than at a store because others will quit bidding when the price gets to list price... People assume everybody else has done their homework.

I have seen laundry detergent that comes in multiple size packages have the price per ounce for the 'large economy size" be more than the price per ounce of the "small size". People think that buying in quantity automatically reduces the price per unit, but if they would do some simple math they'd find it cheaper to buy two "Small" packages than 1 "Large". I have seen a 1-pound (16-ounces) bag of chocolate candy cost $20, but 1-ounce bags of the same candy are just $0.99, thus 16 1-ounce bags cost only $15.84... a savings of $4.16.

"Caveat Emptor" means more than just check the quality of what you are buying... but "Sellers" know that most people are lousy at math and thus have free reign when it comes to setting prices.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Got another one that is fun... I was at the drug store and a woman in front of me at the checkout was arguing with the clerk that a product that she had gotten from the "As Seen On TV" shelf was supposed to be $20 and the 2nd one was FREE, as on the TV offer, so she wanted to pay the drugstore only $20 for both.

I told her that she could buy ONE from the TV sales pitch and pay about $11 to have it shipped and that the 2nd one was FREE but she would have to pay an additional $11 "Shipping and Handling" to get it. So, for a total of $42 she would have them both in her hands in 4 to 6 weeks.

Or, if she wanted them sooner, she could pay an additional $7.50 (each!) for "Priority Handling" and get them in just 3 days... For a total of just $57.

Or, if she wanted them TODAY, she could pay $40 to the drugstore for the both of them.

She didn't think that 2 of them were worth $40 and just left it on the counter and walked out.

The clerk just giggled.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

The Disney branded items are a whole different ballgame. There are some up now where the coached are all close to $300 and the rare red Lilly Belle one is over $400. These items are all worth a lot of money now and the $2900 Mogul isn't the first to sell at that price. If you want Disney LGB items be prepared to pay.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Vic,
Once saw a sign in Woolworths " 10c each 2 for a quarter' according to clerk most bought 2.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Here are some recent $chuh-ching$ LGB sales over $2K;
> 
> A single mogul, for $2,900:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390979066978
> ...


Thanks Cliff, just bought that on ebay


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Here are some recent $chuh-ching$ LGB sales over $2K;
> 
> A single mogul, for $2,900:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390979066978
> ...


The first two dont "count", because they are Disney.
Disney has a whole other batch of collectors, completely seperate from trains, who will pay huge prices for anything Disney..Those trains sold for those insane prices *because* they were Disney trains, and they were bought by a Disney collector.. not because they were rare in the LGB or G-gauge train universe by itself.

Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see paying more than is sensible for an LGB model, as they probably aren't going to make any more ? Same for Aristocraft, though it is quite possible there will be more coming from China - someone will end up with the factory moulds.

But some of the other sellers. Sheesh - I pointed out to one that I could buy a brand new coach for $289 (he was selling a used one for $315, I was haggling.) He comes back and tells me he has to cover the eBay 10% premium !!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Pete,

I like the Sellers response, brutally honest yet inept too. 

Michael


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Pete, the seller had to go to extra effort to use it so he could sell it as second hand.
Cliff, I prefer a shirt in green so I blend into the garden and can't be found. 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Garratt, here's the mother lode:
http://www.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/p/keep-calm-and-run-trains/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is supposedly a show, or a training series that equates promoting calm with running trains.

Works for me...

Greg


----------

